# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  42 years old newbie question

## moodytico1

Hello, I'm 42 two years and planning a cycle in the next three months. Just a little background I'm 5'9 and 195 pounds and have been active my whole life lifting, martial arts, sports etc. I did a cycle way back in the day when I was 20 (D-bol oral) and had good results. I'm living in Costa Rica and AAS are available without a prescription. My goals have changed now that I am older and I don't want to really gain more weight. In fact I would like to increase strength and get down to a rock hard 185. My current bodyfat is 18 percent and I work out 3-4 times a week usually with kettlebells and I prefer the aerobic/anaerobic benefits. I am not trying to be a bodybuilder just want to increase strength and decrease BF. I eat good as most food here is natural and not processed. I have been contemplating a cycle with Nebido and Anavar . Nebido is available here without a prescription and I prefer to not have to pin every week if possible. Supposedly 1 ampule is supposed to be good for 12 weeks but I have read the half life is more like 15 days. I was thinking about supplementing with Anavar after the first six weeks until the next injection at 12 weeks. So basically it would look like this...Nebido loading phase for six weeks and then var for six weeks until the next injection. Has anyone tried this combo with success? Is the Nebido, basically Test Undercanoate even necessary for my goals? I have been taking Niacin supplements to get my HDL levels up as I know the orals will wreak havoc on them. Last blood work my HDL was 40 and I am trying to get them up as much as possible before the cycle. Anyone have good advice? I am open to all suggestions! Thanks!

----------


## kaju

First thing I have to say is AAS does not make you loose weight. That comes from diet and exercise. In fact in all cases AAS will make you gain weight. With that being said there are many things out that will help you in your goal Except for loose weight. do a little studying on different compounds, then come back and tell us what you want to do and we will help you with the details.

----------


## moodytico1

Ok, I thought I was fairly clear on my goals. Increase strength, hardness and definition while reducing BF down to around 10-12 percent. Even if I was able to keep my current weight and reduced BF to around 10-12 percent that would be fine. I don't really want to try Clen and I have read many results with people on Var reaching these same goals. My question is simple, should I stack Nebio with Var or just a run a Var only cycle? I know that diet and cardio will help with the weight loss but that was not my question. I was wanting to know if anyone has tried this combo?

----------


## dvusone

No we understood your question. As the other member already stated the compounds, gear, AAS... your talking about are not designed to help you cut BF. Aerobic exercises, strength training using low weight and high reps, plus a diet designed to help you cut your caloric intake. When combined properly that will help you loose the body fat and get the definition you are looking for. 

I am not an expert on weight loss; in fact I am one of the many who have used AAS to gain weight. That being said you do not need a cycle to get the results you’re looking for. Try P90X The friends I have talked to have gotten excellent results in the loss of BF.

----------


## moodytico1

Forgive me if I sound ignorant but I am only referring to sources that I read here on this forum......


Now here’s some interesting stuff for anyone interested primarily in the fat burning properties of this stuff: Anavar may be what we’d call a “fat-burning steroid ”. Abdominal and visceral fat were both reduced in one study when subjects in the low/normal natural testosterone range used anavar (4). In another study, appendicular, total, and trunk fat were all reduced with a relatively small dose of 20mgs/day (8), and no excercise. In addition, weight gained with ‘var may be nearly permanent too. It might not be much, but you’ll stand a good chance of keeping most of it. In one study, subjects maintained their weight (re)gains from anavar for at least 6 months after cessation (2)! Concomitantly, in another study, Twelve weeks after discontinuing oxandrolone, 83% of the reductions in total, trunk, and extremity fat were also sustained (8)! If you’re regaining weight, Anavar will give you nearly permanent gains, and if you are trying to lose fat (and you keep your diet in check), the fat lost with Anavar is basically looks to be nearly permanent. 

So my question remains.....does Anavar help to reduce body fat and increase lean muscle mass? It sounds like it does according the above statement.

----------


## MBMETC

> Forgive me if I sound ignorant but I am only referring to sources that I read here on this forum......
> 
> 
> Now here’s some interesting stuff for anyone interested primarily in the fat burning properties of this stuff: Anavar may be what we’d call a “fat-burning steroid ”. Abdominal and visceral fat were both reduced in one study when subjects in the low/normal natural testosterone range used anavar (4). In another study, appendicular, total, and trunk fat were all reduced with a relatively small dose of 20mgs/day (8), and no excercise. In addition, weight gained with ‘var may be nearly permanent too. It might not be much, but you’ll stand a good chance of keeping most of it. In one study, subjects maintained their weight (re)gains from anavar for at least 6 months after cessation (2)! Concomitantly, in another study, Twelve weeks after discontinuing oxandrolone, 83% of the reductions in total, trunk, and extremity fat were also sustained (8)! If you’re regaining weight, Anavar will give you nearly permanent gains, and if you are trying to lose fat (and you keep your diet in check), the fat lost with Anavar is basically looks to be nearly permanent. 
> 
> So my question remains.....does Anavar help to reduce body fat and increase lean muscle mass? It sounds like it does according the above statement.


imo yes but all other components need to be in place, diet and training primarily.

----------


## dvusone

Getting straight answers out of this crew is not always easy. There seems to be some questions that for what ever reason people avoid answering. 

Sounds like your research is sound though. I think you understand what we were saying which is that AAS alone will not be enough to get the desired results. A lesson I too had to learn here. 

I wish I had the experience to help, but again my one cycle was all about gains. Do me a favor and post your results back in this thread after your done. I would like to know how the gear worked for you, and if it really cut BF in the areas you listed.

----------


## moodytico1

I realize there are many people who want an easy fix to achieve the results that they desire. I am not one of those people. I have always been active and healthy although since I have reached forty injuries have been catching up to me and not allowing me to work as hard as I would like to. I had to wait a year before I could do any lower body work due to a partial achilles tendon rupture and then after that it was six months with bursitis in my elbow. I am finally totally healthy and am chomping at the bit to get back to my regular gym routine. I have been researching AAS for over the last year and still haven't started a cycle yet as I am trying to be as thorough as possible. I realized hard work, diet, and determination are what gets it done but also know AAS can help me as well. I have read that an Anavar cycle only is not advised and that it is recommended that it be stacked with at least some sort of test. Nebido is easy to get here and due to my age I thought it would help me feel better as well. I still have a few things to sort out before I decide so I just wanted to hear from some of the people that have had good/bad results with this type of combo.

----------


## dvusone

Your right about it not being good to do alone. Test is the base and most important component in any cycle. I think a straight test cycle would be the best thing to try first. It alone when combined with all the stuff mentioned, workout, diet, supplements, ect... can give you some or even all of the results your looking for. 

try 150 mgs = 1/2 ml/cc injected 2x twice a week for 4-6 weeks. If you suffer no sides, up the dosages to 300mgs = 1 ml/cc 2x week for the next 6-12. Stop at 12 and do a pct like nolva or clomid aweek later. 

Post your results and then we can go from there.

----------


## Chris J

Kaju said.. First thing I have to say is AAS does not make you loose weight. 
Oddly enough a few weeks ago I pinched a nerve in my neck while on a cycle of test. I thought it was a pulled muscle and did not stop my cycle. Twelve days later I had lost 8 pounds while on AAS. I was not working out so I was eating as much. I was also not drinking enough water either. I did in fact loose weight though. I am a hard gainer so it really hurt. Gotta go eat now

----------


## DeniZen

> Hello, I'm 42 two years and planning a cycle in the next three months. Just a little background I'm 5'9 and 195 pounds and have been active my whole life lifting, martial arts, sports etc. I did a cycle way back in the day when I was 20 (D-bol oral) and had good results. I'm living in Costa Rica and AAS are available without a prescription. My goals have changed now that I am older and I don't want to really gain more weight. In fact I would like to increase strength and get down to a rock hard 185. My current bodyfat is 18 percent and I work out 3-4 times a week usually with kettlebells and I prefer the aerobic/anaerobic benefits. I am not trying to be a bodybuilder just want to increase strength and decrease BF. I eat good as most food here is natural and not processed. I have been contemplating a cycle with Nebido and Anavar. Nebido is available here without a prescription and I prefer to not have to pin every week if possible. Supposedly 1 ampule is supposed to be good for 12 weeks but I have read the half life is more like 15 days. I was thinking about supplementing with Anavar after the first six weeks until the next injection at 12 weeks. So basically it would look like this...Nebido loading phase for six weeks and then var for six weeks until the next injection. Has anyone tried this combo with success? Is the Nebido, basically Test Undercanoate even necessary for my goals? I have been taking Niacin supplements to get my HDL levels up as I know the orals will wreak havoc on them. Last blood work my HDL was 40 and I am trying to get them up as much as possible before the cycle. Anyone have good advice? I am open to all suggestions! Thanks!


Hey I'm basically a newbie and have only done one cycle of Test E 500mg EW. Plus I'm 54 years old, so take my observations for what is worth. If you want to gain strength and hardness maybe a comprehensive weight lifting program is the way to go. You can control exercises and set/rep ranges for your goals. I don't think kettlebells alone will get the job done. If diet and training are in check, you won't gain weight but will increase lean body mass. And I tried Anavar for about 3 weeks and absolutely hated it. Blood pressure was way up, and I felt like shit all the time. Never again. Stuff is poison to me. On 500mg of Test Only I felt like a million bucks! 

If I had your goals, I would do what others have recommended here, and run Nebido only at a relatively low dose. At a low dose and proper training and diet you can easily control weight and side effects. Test by itself will provide everything you need. 

So in my very humble opinion, the Nebido is the way to go and the Anavar is a waste of money. And keep reading on these boards. You don't need to re-invent the wheel. Maintaining or losing weight on Test only can be easily be done with proper attention to dosing, diet and training, and you won't need to poison yourself with orals.

----------


## GGot FFina?

I have read your posts and understand the goals you are seeking. IMO i think your best bet is to spend as much time as possible in the diet section and come up with a diet to fit these goals. The members there can help you tune your diet up to meet these goals easily.

----------


## moodytico1

Thanks everyone for the advice, I am glad to get others experiences in the over 40 group. I will consider all advice given, especially in the diet section. While I'm here, is it necessary to get my blood work reviewed by a physician or can I research it on my own? The Anti-aging clinic here charges 500 bucks for a complete workup and eval. I can pay 50 for the blood work and if I can decipher the results on my own it will save me some money!

----------


## Times Roman

Hello Moody,
Welcome to the board!
I see there is alot of advice floating around, some good, some not as.
Guys our age need to have a blood panel before going on a cycle, so that a base line is established. I see you are already thinking along these lines. Good!
You may be a candidate for TRT and not even know it.
Another thought is that if your BF% = 18, then you may want to wait til you drop it down some. The standard response is wait til 10%. When test aromatizes with bf% too high, you may experience some estrogenic effects (feminization). You can probably work around this by having some Nolva, and maybe some Clomid. Do your research and see what sounds right for you.
your first cycle should be test only. don't stack with anything else so you can understand the effects that test has on your body.
by taking a var only cycle you could suppress your libido, and possibly develop ED. this is due to var shutting down your natural test production. Although different with everybody, still not a good idea for a guy your age to be risking these symptoms.
Nebido is test, with a long acting esther. 4 injections a year would do. if you are out of pocketing the expense, you may find that more frenquent pinning with enth is more cost effective. but this is a personal preference, and if you are pinning with a 23ga. or even a 26ga needle, you really won't feel the injection. Its really not that much of a big deal.
I think Nebido is more for TRT than cycling, since it is so long lasting, a single massive injection would last the entire cycle. but the amount of the injection would be so large, that you would need multiple injections, as you do NOT want to inject the large amount needed for a proper cycle in a single injection. My leg just cramped thinking about it.

----------


## Strongarm5791

Good Advice "Times Roman"....

----------


## im83931

> I think Nebido is more for TRT than cycling, since it is so long lasting, a single massive injection would last the entire cycle. but the amount of the injection would be so large, that you would need multiple injections, as you do NOT want to inject the large amount needed for a proper cycle in a single injection. My leg just cramped thinking about it.


Thats what I was thinking. OUCH!

----------

